# David Letterman w/Jennifer Aniston



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in Northern Virginia and receive the Washington, DC - Hagertown, MD local HD channels.

A night or two ago the David Letterman Show was broadcast in 4:3 format with pillar bars on the sides, but still 1080i HD. It's usually broadcast in 16:9 full screen 1080i HD. Even though they were both technically 1080i HD, the difference in picture quality was significantly worse in the pillar box format.

I believe the first time I watched Oprah, it was full screen 16:9 HD, and now it's always in 4:3 pillar box. I know all about stretch, crop, native on/off, etc., so this isn't a case were I could have fixed it with the push of a few buttons.

Did anyone else notice this switch?

Do shows go back and forth like this often?


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have noticed that some of our local stations broadcasts HD shows in 4:3 when they run a weather/announcement scroll. I have no knowledge of your station, but is it possible that they were running a scroll of some sort?

I hope that they get a new computer to do scrolls in HD.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

I am in the Richmond DMA and Oprah has never been in HD. My wife lets me know every now and again, because I thought she was supposed to be on in HD. I have no idea what that is about.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

dngrant said:


> I am in the Richmond DMA and Oprah has never been in HD. My wife lets me know every now and again, because I thought she was supposed to be on in HD. I have no idea what that is about.


I can't stand to look at Oprah! She's ugly enuff in SD. I can't imagine her in HD.


----------

